Ask HN: How do you fix the Internet? - earthplus
======
notadog
In the case of Mozilla:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23310792](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23310792)
/ [https://builders.mozilla.community/](https://builders.mozilla.community/)

